# Connecting D200 to a computer? Possible?



## gryffinwings (Oct 28, 2012)

So here's an interesting question, I just thought about this. Is it possible to connect my D200 directly to my computer? So instead of using my CF card it sends pictures to a designated folder on my laptop instead? What are the various ways I can set this up? I'm not even sure what to look for as far as searching, so any help in pointing me in the right direction or just telling me would be great?


----------



## KmH (Oct 28, 2012)

That is known as tethered shooting. You just need the right software, like Nikon Capture NX.

Tethered shooting with a Nikon D200 - Bing


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2012)

If you're looking to control the camera with the computer: Control My Nikon.

Nikon makes their own software to do this, but it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY overpriced!!!!

If you're just looking to download the images as you take them: EyeFi.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


> If you're looking to control the camera with the computer: Control My Nikon.
> 
> Nikon makes their own software to do this, but it's WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY overpriced!!!!
> 
> If you're just looking to download the images as you take them: EyeFi.



Hmmmmm... I'm looking at Control My Nikon, and that seems pretty good from what I'm reading.

Eye-fi would be awesome, but it's SD only so that won't work for me with my D200, I've heard it won't work using SD to CF either. I've only seen the Nikon WT-3 which I've seen it command some high prices.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 28, 2012)

Lightroom also tethers


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 28, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Lightroom also tethers



Didn't know that, I have Lightroom 4.2 so I guess I'm covered, I guess what I need now is a USB cable to connect the camera to my computer.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> Didn't know that, I have Lightroom 4.2 so I guess I'm covered, I guess what I need now is a USB cable to connect the camera to my computer.



Ummmm......... use the one that came with the camera.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know that, I have Lightroom 4.2 so I guess I'm covered, I guess what I need now is a USB cable to connect the camera to my computer.
> ...



Bought my D200 used cheap and it didn't come with one, so out of luck there.


----------



## MesherPhotos (Feb 24, 2013)

gryffinwings said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Lightroom also tethers
> ...



You just need a mini USB to standard USB, any digital camera will have one even the little CoolPix or even hard drives have them now they're all the same cable.


----------



## tizhmslf (Feb 25, 2013)

With the camera off, I connect my PC-Windows7 to my D200 with a USB cable. I turn the camera on and after a few seconds an Autoplay window named *Nikon D200 (F *opens. I select *Open* *Folder* to view files. I find my photos and drag-drop into the appropriate Folder on my PC. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 25, 2013)

tizhmslf said:


> With the camera off, I connect my PC-Windows7 to my D200 with a USB cable. I turn the camera on and after a few seconds an Autoplay window named *Nikon D200 (F *opens. I select *Open* *Folder* to view files. I find my photos and drag-drop into the appropriate Folder on my PC.
> Hope that helps.




That's great if the OP's intent is for download only, he'll need some software if he actually wants to control the camera from his computer.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 25, 2013)

Do you just want to download the photos or are you wanting to shoot to the computer?

I ask because leaving the camera hooked to the computer seemed to eat my batteries.  I went with an AC adapter for it.

Here's one  (no idea about the seller but it's less than retail)  AC Adapter Fits Nikon EH 6 EH 6A D2 D2H D2Hs D200 | eBay


----------

